# Whats the best way to burn off a garden?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Our garden got out of hand in major way this year with weeds - really tall weeds and I had the worst infestation of squash bugs I've ever seen in my life. :flame: Of couse being in Indiana, everything is now dead. I would really like to burn everything off not only to clear it, but to kill all the insect eggs I'm sure are hiding under the debris.
I know there are some on here that will say don't burn for various reasons, but this is what we would like to do. It is supposed to be nice this weekend and I'd like to get it done before winter sets in. Whats the best way to do this, for those of you have done it in the past??
Thank you and have a happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I had a horrible weed problem in one of my gardens last year. Out of desperation, I burned it last fall after the plants were dead and dry. I raked it first to pick the plants up to make sure they were dry and would burn easily. On a dry day I tossed down a few matches and let it go. This year was much better.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Do you have to call the fire department first to let them know you are going to burn? (We do.)

If you don't want to rake the whole thing, you might just rake the perimeters inward to create a no-burn line. Pick a non-windy day! Have someone stand by with a hose, of course, and if you can burn after a rainy day it would be so much safer.

I burn off our flower beds with a propane torch -- one of those flame weeders -- and it works really well in the smaller area.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

First find out about controlled burns in your area. Then dig/plow a retaining dirt area around the garden. We ******** use gas, pour small amount at one side and use the wind to drive the fire. Be sure to stand back and light fire by using a lit branch. Have the water hose handy.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

If it isn't too big why not cover it with poly and then burn it off when snow is on the ground. Little chance of fire spreading to anything else that way.


----------

